# Unrooting a Pre Revolutionary TBolt



## greenblattsam (Jun 7, 2011)

I am sending it in for a warranty replacement, and I rooted it using the original root method last year. I was wondering how I would go about this. In case you are wondering, the whole right edge of the screen has stoped working. Any help would be appreciated!


----------



## rester555 (Jul 20, 2011)

It's embedded in the first sticky....

http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=1009423&highlight=restore+s-on


----------



## greenblattsam (Jun 7, 2011)

The issue I am having is that Multiupload is down and I can't get the files.


----------



## trter10 (Jan 4, 2012)

Are you s-off?

Sent from my BAMF'd Thunderbolt


----------



## trter10 (Jan 4, 2012)

Actually, here  
The names are different by the way, but I will tell you which is which.

PG05IMG_MR1_no_hboot.zip - c64b4367086fff4f51ec3d5d766a0456 - http://dl.dropbox.com/u/61129367/Stock-ROM.zip

PG05IMG_hboot_1.4.0000.zip - abda920f3e159fb05c00d8c54a5b8768 - http://dl.dropbox.com/u/61129367/S-ON-HBOOT.zip


----------



## greenblattsam (Jun 7, 2011)

trter10 said:


> Actually, here
> The names are different by the way, but I will tell you which is which.
> 
> PG05IMG_MR1_no_hboot.zip - c64b4367086fff4f51ec3d5d766a0456 - http://dl.dropbox.com/u/61129367/Stock-ROM.zip
> ...


You are an amazing person! Thanks dude!


----------



## trter10 (Jan 4, 2012)

Haha thanks! No problem.

Sent from my BAMF'd Thunderbolt


----------

